# Master Miniature Artist



## SgtBilko (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello from the rural plains of north east Kansas! I am a painter of miniatures, with specialties in miniature bands and military figures. I work in 1/32 (54mm.)

My web site, although it is just in it's beginning stages is: www.steveshandpaintedminiatures.com

I will be posting some questions asking for help on U.S. Navy and Air Force Pilot uniforms of WWII.

Thanks for the help!
steve


----------



## ccheese (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Steve. Lots of good people here from many 
countries. If you have a question, someone will have an answer.

Enjoy the place....

Charles


----------



## SgtBilko (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks Charles...that is an awesome graphic! Is this your own work?
steve


----------



## Njaco (Oct 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure we can help you with whatever you need help on.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2007)

Hallo and greetings from Poland.


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2007)

Wlecome to the show mate! You'll find some of the best people around here with an unlimited knowledge. I hope that you'll ejoy your stay here with us...


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 13, 2007)

G'day to another Steve aka Bilko


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Steve, welcome to the forum.


----------



## grob (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi and welcome from England
I also paint figuirs in 54 mm


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, Steve


----------



## DBII (Oct 16, 2007)

Gordon Rottman wrote a 2 volume book on pilot uniforms from WWII for Ospray Books.

DBII


----------

